# Jet Air Filter Model AFS-1000B Remote



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

Does anyone know if you can buy a replacement remote for a Jet air filter system? Its the AFS-1000B. I've been looking but no luck. I have a great (to me) deal on a like new unit but they can't find the remote. Thanks.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

this should work:

https://parts.jettools.com/default.aspx


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

toolguy1000 said:


> this should work:
> 
> https://parts.jettools.com/default.aspx


I tried that several times but it would either be "0" or not be correct. I guess I'll wait to Monday and call the local Jet dealer. They're pretty good to deal with.

EDIT: I downloaded the User Manual from JET and found the actual part # for the remote. Looks like it's only $18/ I guess I made out since the guy agreed to lowering the price by $25 since he didn't have remote. Sweet deal for $100.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

In following the "it didn't happen without photos" philosophy, here goes.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

No fan of new jet tools here, but for $100, that's a gloatable deal. Congrats.


----------



## captainawesome (Jun 21, 2012)

That is a steal at $100! That is the one I was looking at before I decided to assemble my own.


----------



## Burb (Nov 30, 2012)

captainawesome said:


> That is a steal at $100! That is the one I was looking at before I decided to assemble my own.


I had been looking at buying this unit at Grizzly (http://www.grizzly.com/products/Hanging-Air-Filter-3-Speed/G0738) but the Jet is twice the unit, especially at 1/2 the cost.

I had actually been planning on building one as well, since there are several build threads to follow on here. I had talked to a friend who owns a Heating & AC business and he was looking for a good squirrel cage for me. I guess I don't need it now


----------

